# Gerber Strongarm 5 star bushknife.



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Just an update on the Gerber Strongarm. Passed all Kitchen tests, passed hunting season tests, passed all General bush-craft tests. Pair it up with a Bow-saw and it's hard to beat. Sheath is questionable, but the knife is ROCK SOLID. 5 Stars. JMHO. Won't spark well with a hard rock, won't replace the MK-2 (KA-BAR) or M11 Bayonet in hand-to-hand Combat. But it is what it is, and it works extremely well for the buck. JMHO.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good to know. I've been eyeballing that knife.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm a hardcore fan of ESEE knives, something close to love affair I suppose, as I've never had one not perform, no matter what I put the blade through. That said, Gerber makes some good knives for the money and at the price point you could do a lot worse.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. A good knife or hatchet and a lighter go a long way in the bush.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

ReignMan said:


> I'm a hardcore fan of ESEE knives, something close to love affair I suppose, as I've never had one not perform, no matter what I put the blade through. That said, Gerber makes some good knives for the money and at the price point you could do a lot worse.


I have small hands, but they are no longer as nimble as they once where. Most of the ESEE Knives have grips that are uncomfortable in my hands, other than the ergonomic trouble they are well made. But none of them give you as much bang for the buck as the Gerber Strongarm.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

M118LR said:


> I have small hands, but they are no longer as nimble as they once where. Most of the ESEE Knives have grips that are uncomfortable in my hands, other than the ergonomic trouble they are well made. But none of them give you as much bang for the buck as the Gerber Strongarm.


Completely agree. ESEE knives are not cheap, but I love them. That said, Gerber makes some good knives that for the money are hard to beat (I have several).


----------

